# ferry costs to morocco



## mojo1

We are hoping to go over to Morocco in January ( first time ) with another couple. Has anyone reliable info on the ferry costs. There is little info on the ferry companies websites and the only prices I can get are approx 600euro's. I have heard that it is much cheaper to buy the tickets from one of the many ticket booths. Has anyone been over recently that can give me an idea of costs.


----------



## chapter

have you had a look here
also there are a few posts on here last year 
chapter


----------



## smiler

*Ferry Cost to Morocco*

Mojo1, in january this year i paid 175euros return Algerciras to Tanger for current prices Email,[email protected] Smiler


----------



## smithies

*ferry to Maroc*

mojo1,
we are going to maroc on saturday so I will post the price paid when we arrive in Agadir...prob 4th November.
We always use the same place,this will be our 5th visit, junction 112 off the n340 will take you to the ticket office of Guitterez(as prev mentioned)...this time last year we paid 220 euros return Algeciras/Tangier for our RV and toad . We have heard good reports of the Algeciras/Cueta crossing (only 45 mins ) so we might try this way....will report back...

Jenny


----------



## hmh

Hi,
Did Ceuta - Agadir last March. Crossing was fine and cost €154. Ceuta however a total nightmare to negotiate with the van. Roadworks, bad signing, traffic and narrow streets all contributed. Not amusing - good luck!


----------



## smithies

We did the Cueta crossing on our 1st year out but didnt like that we were on the wrong side of the country for the rest of our journey, down the coast. There is now a new motorway from Cueta to Tangier which is why we thought we might try that route this year....NOW...I dont know what to do.....ohh, decisions, decisions !!


----------



## 101405

*ferry price*

I have price list here for FRS Tarifa - 35 mins- Tanger. Para Autocarvana, M/h. upto 8mtr 143€ daily 09.00 11.00 hrs


----------



## mojo1

Thanks for your replies. Looking forward to going and anymore helpful info regarding sites etc.


----------



## smithies

*WE are here !!!*

mojo1,
We are here in Agadir having crossed from Algerciras to tangier on Nov 1st..........for thr princely sum of 190 euros return.....the cheapest we have ever managed. Large RV, towing a car.....gotta be the bargain of the century....the crossing on a fast ferry,was on time and very smooth too .
We bought the ticket at the usual place, off junction 112 on the n340 and he even prepares the paperwork for the customs/police on the internet while you wait.....brilliant service !!!

Back to the sun for me.......

Jenny


----------



## AberdeenAngus

When coming back from Morocco into Spain make sure you're back door is locked and then check inside (EVERYWHERE) and underneath before boarding the ferry.
Have just returned myself and the number of young lads hanging around inside the port area trying to stow away in any available space was amazing.
There are severe fines and being caught with a stowaway and saying you never knew they were there is no defence.


----------



## hmh

*stowaways*

Exactly the same at Patras, Greece, when boarding the ferry for Italy mid-October this year. In that case the would-be stowaways seemed to be Pakistanis!

However, the campervan drivers watch each others' backs, and all was fine for us.

We have a good friend in Holland who was in fact a stowaway or "verstekeling" on a boat from Indonesia, around 50 years ago!


----------



## 111758

Hi Mojo

We are off to Morocco in January (about the10th) for the first time we may well see you. we to are also hopefully meeting up with friends.

Back to the ticket office, Junction 112 off the N340 has been mentioned by several people, is this the office of the famouse Carlos? which has been mentioed on other sites.

Paul & Ann
Rapido 7087F


----------



## Detourer

Thats the man......can't miss the office, across road from Lidl....often Mhomes parked outside.

Another office was doing tickets at 100 euro return last week, just after the La Linea turn-off on your right.

..


----------



## gdleeds

*reply*

Our crossing last month from Algeciras/Ceuta crossing (only 45 mins ) was under 300 euros for a 12 month return ticket.
Out trip was down the east side of the country, stunning scenery, down to the desert across to Marrakech via the mountains, found the coastal motorway quite boring after the fantastic vistas of the east and south.


----------



## hmh

*Ferry: Barcelona - Tangier*

Dearer, but saves a lot of driving, there is G N V ( Grandi Navi Veloci), which sails from Genoa via Barcelona to Tangier.

We just had a quote for a return trip Barcelona / Tangier / Barcelona, including en-suite cabin and all meals for 735 Euros ( 14th Dec & 19th Jan).

We did this last year Feb., if anyone wants it we have the GPS for the ferry port at Barcelona.


----------



## PAT4NEIL

*Re: Ferry: Barcelona - Tangier*



hmh said:


> Dearer, but saves a lot of driving, there is G N V ( Grandi Navi Veloci), which sails from Genoa via Barcelona to Tangier.
> 
> We just had a quote for a return trip Barcelona / Tangier / Barcelona, including en-suite cabin and all meals for 735 Euros ( 14th Dec & 19th Jan).
> 
> We did this last year Feb., if anyone wants it we have the GPS for the ferry port at Barcelona.


Sounds a good crossing, could be a bit of a cruise, we are hoping to do the Venice to Patras one in May next year.

We are going to Morocco hope to be crossing on about 10/11th December, coming back 4/5th January, then all the way back to Eurotunnel.

Cant wait getting excited now, and a little worried.

Pat


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> Dearer, but saves a lot of driving, there is G N V ( Grandi Navi Veloci), which sails from Genoa via Barcelona to Tangier.
> 
> We just had a quote for a return trip Barcelona / Tangier / Barcelona, including en-suite cabin and all meals for 735 Euros ( 14th Dec & 19th Jan).
> hmh


That's a saving of 1400 miles return, that is also a good saving in fuel (£280) so i will look into it.

Please any more info on the company.

It will take some looking into on cost saving/driving hrs. compared with Portsmouth/Bilbao/Algerciras/Cueta, Calais/Barcelona/Tangier.

Bob


----------



## cliver

*Ferry costs Spain to Morocco*

I hope this helps?
We were parked in the LIDL car park in Los Barrios (Jnt 112 of the N340) last Saturday. We saw a man put something under our Pilote's windscreen wiper, so went to investigate, as he did not bother with the other cars there. It was an Advert for ferry crossings, and was placed by the now seemingly famous Carlos!

The return prices quoted on the leaflet were as follows:

Algeciras - Tanger (1 hour crossing)
MH & 2 people 185Euros

Algeciras - Ceuta (35 min crossing)
MH & 2 people 225Euros

Web site: www.viajesnormandie.net
email: [email protected]
mobile: 0034 606 288 880
Phone: 0034 956 675 653
Fax: 0034 956 675 719

We have met up with another couple who are staying on the beach in their MH, near to our apartment. They told me that last year they paid about 100Euros from Carlos, and felt that his prices were negotiable?

We are thinking of making the trip next February for a month or so (trying to pluck up the courage to go)!


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Thanks Cliver

Its great when people go out of their way to post information.

As said in an earlier post we are going over to Morocco middle of December, cant wait.

Regards

Pat


----------



## smithies

*Cold beer*

Patsy4,
When you get to Agadir....come to pitch 834, introduce yourselves and we will have a beer or 6 to celebrate your adventure....see you in December ??

Jenny


----------



## hmh

*Morocco ferry*

Very much like the cheap airlines, the prices come and go. We were in Morocco in Feb. / March last year, and other campervanners had come over via Ceuta/Algeciras on a deal on costing about 40 Euros each way, from memory . . .

We had travelled on a one-way ticket Barcelona - Tangier, and were returning Ceuta - Algeciras (to visit friends in Portugal, and to see which route we preferred).

When we got to the port a week later, the deal was over and we paid 150 Euros one way.

Well worth looking at www.lemarocencampingcar.com, even if your French is so-so. Very nice site, and the book (which you send away for, there is another similarly named book on sale in France, which is nothing like as good) is a mine of info. on campsites etc, quite invaluable.

Helen


----------



## PAT4NEIL

*Re: Cold beer*



smithies said:


> Patsy4,
> When you get to Agadir....come to pitch 834, introduce yourselves and we will have a beer or 6 to celebrate your adventure....see you in December ??
> 
> Jenny


Hi Jenny, look forward to it, hope to have some beer left by then, hopefully we can stock up at Agadir.

Still lovely and warm there?

Enjoy

Pat and Neil


----------



## pippin

_We were parked in the LIDL car park in Los Barrios (Jnt 112 of the N340) last Saturday.

We saw a man put something under our Pilote's windscreen wiper, 
so we went to investigate, _

Surely that was the wrong thing to do - you might have been gassed - oops, sorry, wrong thread!


----------



## smithies

*beer*

Pat,
yes , you will be able to buy beer in Agadir at the Marjane supermarket....but....bring as much (cheap) beer as you can from Spain.....you can even use it to barter with...LOL !!!

Jenny


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hello all

Currently sitting in Macdonalds at Lidl car park in Algerciras.

Been to Carlos to get ferry tickets for tomorrow morning crossing the price was a little steep 220 Euro return to Cueta , and 275 euro return to Tangier, no budging on price, spoke to quite a few people who paid the same. Didnt get to speak to Carlos but dealt with a girl who was totally unhelpful, surly, with a whatever attitude.

Quite cold here at the moment, a smuttering of snow near the Bejar valley, and rain on the way down.

All the new stretch of new motorways through santander to Salamanca, caceraes, seville and cadiz to Algerciras were great.

Must go and get some sleep early start tomorrow

Kind regards
Pat and Neil


----------



## cliver

*Ferry cost*

A current cost 'Heads up' for late travellers.
We have just bought our return ticket for the Algeciras - Tangier crossing from Carlos. It was a huge 280 Euros, up from 180 Euros last November.
The Algeciras - Ceuta cost is 250 Euros, up only 25 Euros from November.
It seems that whilst fuel prices have decreased over recent months, the Ferry companies see an opportunity to increase profits.
All said and done, we are still really looking forward to our first time in Morocco.
Hope to some of you fellow Motorhomers there

NB. A French chap we met at Carlos' office said that he had read in a magazine, that 130,000 motorhomes had gone to Morocco for the winter. I do not know what the normal numbers are, but this sounds amazing!

Clive and Maggie


----------



## SarahMarshall

*Carlos news*

Found this thread very helpful so am adding to it.

Yesterday I went on a recce to Algeciras and found the infamous Carlos and met the helpful daughter.

Come off the E15 at junction 112 and the office is near Lidl, Carrefour but is NOT the small booth in Lidl car park which I initially thought is was. It's an established office with a sign saying something like 'Viajes Algeciras - Tanger - Cueta'. They are open 9am to 8pm. Lots of French motorhomes there when we were.

Carlos's daughter has quoted me 250 euro return to Cueta, 180 euro return to Tanger for a VW campervan (2.05m high, 4.5m long) and 2 people. She said to call Carlos (and gave me his number) the day before or to come into the office as he could probably reduce that.

We then went to the port, ignored the touts and went straight to the long line of official operators. All were quoting 180 euro return for the slow ferry to Tanger, 194 euro for the fast ferry. Returns are open and last a year. All were offering ferries the same day. None was aggressive and all very helpful. Single fares are half the price of returns.

I plan to travel within the next week. I'll call Carlos or drop by but unless he reduces the price to 120 euro I'll probably take an official ticket just before I board.

Our main problem is finding a UK insurer to insure us. I've called several insurers mentioned in the VW mag, plus CIS, Comfort and others but as we are neither a motorhome (as don't have Corgi registered gas or running water on board) nor a car, it's proving tricky.

Yesterday's recce was in order to try and find out if we could be guaranteed to get it in Tanger. No one was able to advise at Algeciras port but several thought we should be able to buy it.

I feel uneasy boarding without knowing for sure that we can get it. Anyone have experience of this?


----------



## blaine

*Green card Morocco*

Have you tried Saga we get a green card for our motorhome and car.


----------

